# Google Wave



## rlobrecht (Jan 11, 2010)

If anyone is interested in a Google Wave invite, PM me with your email address.

If you're not familiar with Google Wave, check out http://wave.google.com/help/wave/about.html or http://completewaveguide.com/.


----------

